# Urodynamic Testing Question



## kgplucker (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi - new coder here....
I work in an OB office and we are having an issue getting our urodynamic testing paid without it being bundled.  We are trying to code out a Uroflowmetry (51741), Cystometry (51726) and a Urethal Pressure Profile and Pressure Study (51729) and the 51729 comes back bundled.  How should we be coding this?  Thanks!


----------



## PRINCESSMHH (Sep 9, 2010)

*Urodynamics*

Hello fellow coder~

With these codes you would only bill the following:  51729 (complex cystometrogram; with voiding pressure studies and urethral pressure profile studies, any technique, and 51741-51 (complex uroflowmetry) make sure to include the modifier for multiple procedures.  

The 51726 is bundled because if you reference the code it reads as follows:  complex cystometrogram  (The code 51729 already includes this and that is what makes this a bundled code)  You can also refer to your NCCI edits as well.  

I hope that this helps.  I code for urodynamics as well.  Good luck and have fun!


----------



## kgplucker (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks!  This helped a lot.


----------



## kgplucker (Oct 5, 2010)

So I started coding 51729, 51741-51, and 51797-51.  I just got an EOB back with the 51797 denied saying incorrect modifier. ????


----------



## JulieK (Oct 6, 2010)

Code 51797 is an add-on code and does not require a modifier.


----------



## bill2doc (Oct 6, 2010)

Julie,
I too have issues getting paid for these codes.  I'm not sure I understand the "add-on" code versus a CPT code.  Is there a brief explaination that you could offer for what exactly an add on code means?

Thanks so much in advance


----------

